# Travel Destinations > Europe >  2 loại thùng phi nhựa phổ biến

## nhuathanhphuc

2 loại thùng phi nhựa phổ biến
Trên thị trường hiện đang có 2 loại thùng phi nhựa phổ biến đó là:Thùng phi nhựa nắp hở và thùng phi nhựa nắp kín.Mỗi loại đều có những ưu điểm và nhược điểm riêng.Dựa theo nhiều đặc điểm tính chất như vậy mà sẽ phân loại thùng phi nhựa sử dụng theo mục đích nào cho hợp lý nhất.

*Thùng phi nhựa nắp kín
Thùng phi nhựa nắp kín có thiết kế 2 nắp nhỏ
Thùng phi nhựa nắp kín có thiết kế 2 nắp nhỏ
-Đặc điểm nhận dạng:
Thùng phi nhựa nắp kín có Thiết kế phần trên nắp thùng có 2 nắp nhỏ,tròn có đường kính khác nhau tùy theo thể tích lớn nhỏ của mỗi thùng.Phía trong hai nắp nhỏ này có ren tròn giúp cho nắp được khít hơn.Phía ngoài nắp có được niêm phong lại chặt chẽ đảm bảo sự chắc chắn và không rò rỉ khi vận chuyển thùng.

-Mục đích sử dụng:
Đây là loại thùng phi nhựa kín chuyên đựng các dạng chất lỏng như hóa chất,dung môi,keo,hương liệu,dầu,thực phẩm.


*Thùng phi nhựa nắp hở
Thùng phi nhựa nắp hở với thiết kế đai sắt
Thùng phi nhựa nắp hở với thiết kế đai sắt
-Đặc điểm nhận dạng:
Thùng phi nhựa nắp hở có thiết kế đai sắt hoặc đai nhựa niềng xung quanh miệng thùng.Phần đai này được cố định khá chắc chắn để giúp việc di chuyển thùng sẽ đảm bảo tốt nhất.

-Mục đích sử dụng:
Với đặc điểm nắp rời nên thùng phi nhựa nắp hở có miệng lớn thích hợp cho chứa đựng nước,đựng các hóa chất,chất lỏng,đựng thực phẩm,hàng xuất khẩu và một số thực phẩm.

----------

